# Stroke, brain tumor, what?



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This is about health but not Poodle health specifically so feel free mod, to move it. But I am posting here because it's health and very likely something that can affect any breed. 

Jose` just celebrated his 13th birthday and I posted in the other animals forum. I wrote how healthy he is and how happy. 

Something just happened to my adorable little fella and I don't know for sure what. At first I thought he had a stroke. We were on a walk and he kept veering across the front of me and almost tripping me up. I even spoke out my exasperation. "Jose`...what in tarnation?" He did it a few more times and I thought, Jose`...this isn't like you one bit. What the...? And I watched him from behind doing the same thing. When we got home, for the 2nd time that day (didn't think much of it the first time) he tripped on the last of about 4 steps up from the garage and started to fall down the steps but I caught him. We went inside and I watched him some more. He had a slight look of confusion or bewilderment about him. I watched him drink and he drank but weakly so I wasn't sure if he was getting enough. So I syringed a few droppers full into his mouth just in case but later found that he was peeing plenty so must be okay. (unless there's something wrong with his kidneys.)

When I handed him a treat, he didn't seem to notice it unless I gave it to him from the left side. I then swept my hand across the right side of his face...no reaction. I called his name while standing on his right side and he turned his head to the left. After lots of my own version of testing, I determined he is blind suddenly in the right eye. He is weaker in the back legs, slightly off balance, but not bad. And no nystagmus. (rapid, lateral eye movement) (a sign of stroke) He tends to walk around in a circle counter clockwise. But not always walking like that. But to the right when we were on the walk...walking toward the side where I don't think he sees. He walks across the kitchen and side swipes the cabinets. He was outside going pee and wandered around a bit, got himself stuck in between some branches of a hydrangea bush...he could have made a u turn out of it but didn't seem to be cognitive or able to get out of there without my help. He has no facial paralysis or drooping...no drooling. But I believe that is more common in humans than dogs or so I've read. The vet said that they usually do see that. 

He is as obsessed in food as ever. But when he eats out of his bowl, he only notices the food on the left side of the bowl and actually started to walk away when the right half of the bowl still had food. He would NEVER do that. He is the biggest pig you ever saw. I had to turn the bowl for him so he could get the left side cleaned up. The vet still thinks it could be due to being blind in the right eye. I say, hog wash! This is something neurological. Chulita was blind in one eye and could still _KNOW_ and SMELL that the whole food bowl had food in it. There's some kind of cognitive issue going on as well, although he gets it when I call him to come or if I say "good boy" he expects a treat, as usual. He has no incontinence and is very communicative if he has to go wee wee badly.

So she took blood for a full work up...thyroid, sugar, cbc, liver and kidney enzymes etc. Should know tomorrow. She did a glaucoma test...normal. 

I'm not so sure about this vet but they could get me in, where my usual vet is days and days out for appointments. That really sucks. This clinic is one of those chains (VCA) and they have lots of vets so you can always get right in.

He has been drinking quite a bit and peeing more often than usual but not what I'd call excessive UNTIL now. I was thinking it could be diabetes or Cushings, both of which I believe can be culprits in stroking.

He doesn't seem to be in pain but I'm waiting because seriously, I fear the worst...a brain tumor. An MRI is the only way to know that. I don't know that I want to put him through all kinds of miserable tests and on and on...and if it becomes that he is in pain or doesn't adapt to this state and it would be most impractical to spend that kind of money on a very old dog that isn't likely to make it through if it were a brain tumor.

He has shown a couple of moments of a little bit of playfulness and some wagging of his tail...but most of the time he seems truly bewildered and seeming emotionally affected...sad, gives a little, quiet cry at night when we're going to bed but nothing big. And he shook with fear at the vet's...violently, something atypical for him. I'm just sick and devastated, even though he is 13 years old. I fear the time is coming near to say "good-bye" to my dear, old pal. It's just something we all have to do but it's hard, isn't it. :sad:

I'm sorry that this was so very long. It just takes a lot of words to tell everything. If you slogged through it, click/treat for you!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm sorry to read this, Poodlebeguiled. It certainly sounds like there is something going on with your little José. I hope the tests come back with an explanation and that it isn't anything dire.
Very hard when you know there is something up but can't put your finger on just what.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you Nifty. It sure is hard to not know. I feel quite helpless. And another thing I wondered...if it was old dog vestibular disease...an inner ear thing that isn't serious and usually clears up pretty quickly. But the signs don't seem to quite line up. He doesn't walk like he's drunk...not like he's dizzy and some other things. The vet didn't even mention that and I forgot to also.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Ah honey, I am so sorry for what your sweet boy is going through. We feel so helpless when we can't instantly fix what's wrong. A hug your way with hopes that it's relatively minor. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Aww, so sorry to hear this - it is always difficult to balance trying to figure out what is going on with a senior in case it is something that has a simple fix, but trying not to "vet them to death" either (that certainly was a daily struggle that I had with myself in Tangee's last year, but I tried my best to be conservative because before her I certainly did Vet Taylee to death and have always regretted it).
Anyhow, I think you are doing just the right thing - get the bloodwork done to make sure that there isn't anything with the organs going on, and if there isn't, what I would do is just treat it symptomatically and make the lifestyle adjustments that I needed to make to accommodate him and make him comfortable. I know how difficult it is to not know what is going on, but I think that you are very correct in stoping yourself from doing any testing which might reveal an issue that you couldn't do anything about anyhow.... Your efforts and money would be much better spent making his days comfortable and happy.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Poor ?Jose. Keep us posted!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmmm, quite a different array of symptoms. I was think Vestibular at first but like you said the symptoms do not line up well enough. Have you heard of Horner's Syndrome? Could that be it maybe? Is the eyelid drooping? Is that one pupil a tiny little pinpoint where the other is normal and dilates properly? Did the vet you took him to test the eyes, because that's not something I would think a vet would miss. What ever it is I hope your regular vet can figure it out, and get him the help he needs.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry to read this about your little senior. I'm encouraged that he's eating, drinking and eliminating appropriately. I hope the vet can give you some idea of what is likely going on without putting him through a lot of stressful tests. Hugs from Houston.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this, I hope everything works out ok, but you are right in you thoughts of handling the situation.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no Jose! I am keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you so much you guys. I'll update tomorrow and maybe he'll feel better. Who knows? He does seem a tad more responsive, a little waggy when I talk to him. I just don't have much time right now...took others for walks and had to do a few other chores...tuckered, hungry. Will hang out with Jose` on the couch for a while. And will check in tomorrow. Thanks so much again. I appreciate the good ideas and kind words.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Thinking of you and Jose tonight. Hoping for good answers tomorrow.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You know it really could just be a passing thing that will resolve itself - sometimes it just happens like that. Hope you guys have a good evening!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm sorry I have to read this..........The most difficult thing is the 'not knowing'
and I hope you find the answers. It's hard to not be able to do anything to help those you love...........Hopefully Jose will not be in any pain while you are waiting.
My prayers are with you tonight.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Omg poor Jose and mom!! You will both be in my prayers. I hope this is just temporary whatever it is


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It sounds more like he is blind in the one eye. the other symptoms are possibly secondary to this. Hope it comes good. If not he will get used to it in time. Sudden blindness is not common and may have been caused by a TIA or stroke. Hope not.
Eric.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I do not like to diagnose by Google, but it seems that sudden retinal degeneration is a well recognised disorder, and that most dogs adjust very quickly. I hope that Jose has something similar, and adapts just as quickly, but I agree that it is very worrying that he does not seem to be using his sense of smell to compensate. Thinking of you both, and hoping for good news.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Prayers for you and Jose


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. Will be interested in the outcome though, because as you say it could happen to any breed.

Hugs to you and Jose :hug:


----------



## Misfits (Dec 27, 2014)

fjm said:


> I do not like to diagnose by Google, but it seems that sudden retinal degeneration is a well recognised disorder, and that most dogs adjust very quickly. I hope that Jose has something similar, and adapts just as quickly, but I agree that it is very worrying that he does not seem to be using his sense of smell to compensate. Thinking of you both, and hoping for good news.


I had a poodle lose sight in one eye and then the other due to glaucoma. The sense of smell and hearing eventually kicked in and she learned to compensate but it did not happen instantly. We noticed her adapting gradually over a period of weeks.

Diana


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear this about Jose  It is so hard to watch them age. I have a 13 year old myself and she's started getting "lost" a lot more. For instance, she will be sleeping right next to me on the sofa. She'll wake with a start, and hop off the sofa and go searching and searching for me all over the house. She will whine and stop and listen and tilt her head... She's also going deaf, so I have to either yell loudly or clap my hands and sometimes have to physically touch her to get her to realize I am still here. 

She's also starting some separation anxiety that she's never had before. So hard to watch them age. Just lost her litter sister (owned by a friend) a few weeks ago. 

Not to hijack, but I certainly do empathize!

Interested in the vet report to hear what it could be. My first thought was vestibular disease but his symptoms don't seem to fit quite right.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

You and Jose are in my thoughts, PBG, as we all wait for an update.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, this is only a partial update since I don't have word back yet on the blood tests. But when we got up this morning, he ran before I could pick him up to carry him down the stairs and wouldn't mind me when I said "wait." I cringed as he ran down the stairs thinking he might fall. But he didn't. He had to go wee wee in the worst way and ran to the sliding glass door to be let out. So running? 

Then I fixed the three dogs' food and put the two Poodle bowls in the ex pen where they eat, Jose` following me... and on my way back to get Jose`'s food from the other end of the kitchen, he ran back to that area, sooooo eager for his food. (I put chicken on it) This time he seems to have figured out that he needs to cover the whole bowl, not just the one side. 

But last night I was so terribly distraught because his respiration seemed so fast and shallow and he would cry little wimpering cries and vibrate all over. (not so much as shaking...)So, I concluded that he was in bad pain. But in the morning he doesn't seem to be that way or during the day. So, wth?

Eric, I thought about that...the possibility of a TIA or mini stroke. But I'm beginning to wonder, hoping that it is "just" from being blind in one eye. He does seem to be getting around just a tad better or more strongly. It is hard to explain some of the other things though. But maybe...I am crossing my fingers it is that and not something systemic. 

Shamrockmommy...doesn't that just break your heart? I know how you mean though...it's tough when you see your old dog start to "lose" it. Sorry about her sister. It just sucks!

Misfits, your post is really telling. And I'm glad to hear your little one came around. I hope that is the case with Jose` too. Thanks for that info.

Thank you everyone for your posts. _Each_ one of them has some certain words or way of seeing this that makes it a little easier to take. 

Oh no...Jose` right now is on the couch and he's kind of whining. Do you think it's strictly emotional? Do you think he is just flat out scared and sad? Or in pain?

I made him some Essiac tea. It might help something and if he has a tumor, it might help that. It is past the expiration date though. 

Well, now I'll wait to see if the blood work shows anything.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My sisters Dog got doggie Alzheimer's at the age of 14. Same symptoms. And she started howling at night which she had never done before.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Poodlepaws...that's so sad about your sister's dog. I think that would be very upsetting. I really don't think that is what Jose` has. He doesn't seem confused about everything...just about the changes in him._ Whaaaa? What's happening to me???? _It came on suddenly, not gradually like Alzheimer's would. He's not confused about where his water bowl is in the laundry room...goes straight to it. When I call him, he responds. He knows that he has to go to the door to go out. He doesn't seem to forget the usual things. I think this blindness has gotten him befuddled. I still see that is affecting him a lot. It really could be just that. He's figured out how to eat all the food in the bowl. He isn't falling as much on the stairs. He goes straight to the couch where he likes to lie and goes up the little steps better than he did yesterday...more sure of himself. It's really strange because when Chulita went blind, she didn't do any of this. She shied at shadows and her lack of depth perception really freaked her out. But she didn't act like this. Maybe that's because her blindness came on gradually and Jose`'s came on all of a sudden. One minute he's fine, then suddenly his world is all messed up. That would tend to freak you out. The wait continues to see if the blood work will offer any clues. Thanks all of you!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could he also be picking up on your anxiety? When Sophy was stung by a wasp, and I decided she was going into shock (Munchkins Syndrome, I know!), she trembled and shook and whimpered and hid under my chair. It took the vet nurse one minute to calm her down, and decide that there really was nothing wrong, and several more to convince me. I didn't think I was showing my panic, but as soon as I felt better Sophy went from a shivering heap to blagging treats from reception... Given how well he was first thing, before he remembered to be poorly, I wonder if something similar may be going on here?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Could be Fjm. But at various times throughout the day, I express my sympathy toward him, hold or cuddle him, tell him, "awwwww....you poor thing." But at night when I put him up on my bed and I crawl in, I sit up and floss my teeth while I watch an episode of Gun Smoke or something. lol. I really wasn't paying much attention to him once I covered him up with his little down throw until I heard him cry and noticed him shuddering. I have no doubt that all three dogs know something different and rather tense is happening. I have been helping him down the concrete step onto the patio and helping him do things because I'm afraid he'll fall. But just now he seems to be getting a little better at it, so I'm letting him try all by himself. But that doing for him might definitely be noticed by the other dogs too and maybe just these little different things are telling. It's just that I probably acted more upset and worried earlier in the day and not so much right then when his shaking, rapid breathing, whining was going on. He seems comfortable now on the couch, covered up with a throw. So who knows? You could be onto something there. Dogs _are_ incredible that way...how they can detect things we don't think we're putting out.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He just now came off the couch, got a drink and came over by me wagging his tail a little like usual. He definitely looks more responsive and stronger looking. I got up and went into the dining room where their toys are and took hold of_ Quack quack_, the little duck stuffy toy and jiggled it for him on the floor and squeaked it. He gave a sort of pounce and wag, definite interest in playing a little. I could see he had to turn his head a tad to see it, but it was as if he has figured that out. He seems to feel a lot better. But he has to go pee soooo often. That worries me. But maybe I was wrong to be so positive it was something horrendous like a stroke or brain tumor. Maybe it isn't as bleak as it seemed. I best not get too excited though until I see the blood work. I don't like that he drinks and pees so much...worried about his kidneys. But that's separate from the other horrible alternatives.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The ups and downs of aging are so difficult, and puts you on a constant roller coaster of anxiety and relief :-(
For the vision issue, I would suggest marking the important spots such as the top of the stairs and the door to go out with different oils, so that he can have smell confirmation of where he is. If his vision gets worse, you may want to think about baby gating the stairs.
Fingers crossed for good results on the bloodwork!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Without wishing to worry you unduly, acute blindness can be a symptom of failing kidneys. It may be worth ensuring your vet knows about the thirst and peeing.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

My friend, I am drawn into your feelings. Peace and wisdom to you in this part of life's journey. You are in my prayers as I type.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

fjm said:


> Without wishing to worry you unduly, acute blindness can be a symptom of failing kidneys. It may be worth ensuring your vet knows about the thirst and peeing.


fjm...that's what I'm worried about when I see this thirst and peeing...his kidneys. I still see him _sort_ of shivering looking as he lies there in the family room. He's just not quite right. I am worried about that. And I told the vet of that worry. Kidney trouble should be revealed in the blood test. We'll see. Thank you.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Just checking in to see an updates...thinking of you and Jose today. 

Hope you hear from the vet soon, and it's manageable. Whatever "it" is.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am so sorry. I hope he will be okay , it's so hard to see them age.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Sending loving thoughts to you and Jose, and hoping that small adjustments will give him more happy pain-free years with you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

You guys are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope the test results come back with something easy and manageable to treat. Big hugs!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just a little shout out here...........saying a little prayer and sending a big hug while waiting for the 'news'........................


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

First thing...want to say thank you very much for your support and encouragement. 

Well, nothing huge is standing out to the vet. He has a slightly elevated alk phos (An alkaline phosphatase) but says it's not _that_ elevated and some is common in older dogs so that isn't really raising any big red flags. But it could_ hint _at Cushing's disease, (not super likely, I got the feeling)...excessive thirst, urination, this enzyme elevated...possible but not close to conclusive without further complicated and VERY expensive testing and that and the attempt to treat is not practical or pleasant.

Everything else is normal_ EXCEPT _a raised white cell count. So I will go get some anti biotics the dr has for me. However, he didn't have a fever so that makes me scared that it's cancer. It shows some kind of inflammation or infection....but where is the question. He definitely isn't feeling quite right, although seemingly better than yesterday and the day before. So I don't know. It could be cancer. She'll take his blood again after he's finished his antibiotics and see if there is any change. So we'll go along here for a bit and see. I am going to give him Essiac tea too, just in case. Have you heard of that? Essiac Tea: THE TRUTH ABOUT ESSIAC, Rene Caisse's Herbal Cancer treatment


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well all things considered that is pretty good news. Just try your best to take it one day at a time and enjoy it as best you can because much as we would like, we really cannot control what tomorrow may bring.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled, thank you for the link about Essaic tea. My father in law is a ww2 vet, father of 11, and is the sole care provider for his wife of over 60 years, who is in the last stages of Alzheimer disease. He has been diagnosed with cancer in his spine. Anything is worth a try. Thank you. I also want to join the many here that know your heart at this time. Keep up the care giving on this precious Jose.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You and Jose are in my thoughts. I know how hard it is with a senior and how helpless one feels when something is not right with them. Hope he continues to surprise in good ways.


----------



## Misfits (Dec 27, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled, I am sorry you didn't get more definitive results from the lab work. It is frustrating knowing that something isn't quite right and having to worry and wonder about what it could be. Hopefully you'll see positive results with the antibiotics. 

How does your vet think that the sudden blindness in the eye fits into the picture? Does the eye appear normal?

For what it's worth, if you are still concerned about the possibility of Cushings Disease, there is a simple, non invasive urine screening that can rule it out. A positive result on the UCCR screening is not definitive for Cushings and further testing would be needed to confirm the diagnosis, but a negative result does rule out Cushings. Here is a little info on the test.

Urine Cortisol:Creatinine Ratio (UCCR) is a screening test only. A negative result rules out Cushing’s, but anything that increases stress can cause a positive result, so further testing is required if the result is positive. The test is best done on urine samples caught at home so that the stress of the vet visit doesn’t influence results.

Diagnostic testing for Cushings is not necessarily all that expensive as tests go, but is more invasive, I guess. It is called a Low Dose Dexamethasone Suppression test. An early morning blood draw is taken, then the dog is given a small dose of dexamethasone. Blood is drawn again at the 4 and 8 hour mark. Some vets require the dog to spend the day at the clinic, but because we lived close by, my vet allowed me to keep my dog at home and bring him to the clinic at 8:00, noon, and 4 pm for the blood draws. Luckily my dog was negative, but I did a lot of research when I suspected Cushings, and while treatment is fairly expensive it is also fairly successful, especially if your vet is fairly experienced in treating it.

This is just a little info for the future in case you decide to pursue the testing.

With the vague symptoms your dog has and the basically decent bloodwork, I would not want to jump on the cancer bandwagon just yet! Simple inflammation anywhere in the body can cause elevations in the white cells and an elevated ALKP, so while cancer could be a possibility, it certainly isn't the only possibility or even the most likely one.

Sending good thoughts.

Diana


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jose. It's hard to watch and hopefully he will respond to the antibiotics and it will be that simple. With the elevated WBC and the shaking, maybe it is "just" an infection. I know with older people, confusion often occurs with infections, so if dogs can have similar responses, maybe that could account for some of the strange neurological stuff. Who knows? I'll be thinking of you and Jose and sending healing vibes across the continent:hug:
Take care.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Just checking in to see how today is going....


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

tootsiesdad said:


> Poodlebeguiled, thank you for the link about Essaic tea. My father in law is a ww2 vet, father of 11, and is the sole care provider for his wife of over 60 years, who is in the last stages of Alzheimer disease. He has been diagnosed with cancer in his spine. Anything is worth a try. Thank you. I also want to join the many here that know your heart at this time. Keep up the care giving on this precious Jose.


Oh heck! That is just a shame. I'm really sorry. Well, there are a lot who swear by this and the stories are interesting...the history. Be sure you find one that is authentic. Apparently it should have Renee's name and picture on the label. I don't know for sure if mine is the real thing or not. But yeah...it's all worth a try. Don't over do it though. Some of those herbs can be dangerous if in excess and in fact, I think one of them...burdock root may affect the blood pressure. I forget...just going off my terrible memory of what I read a long time ago. So, be sure to dig around and do plenty of research.

Thanks so much for your nice reply.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Misfits,
Thanks so much for such a thoughtful and fully loaded post with all your experience there. I read a little about the Cushings and it seems he has many of the physical signs. I was in the medical field years ago as an assistant and remember reading about this disease in my physiology courses but had forgotten a lot. I may need a 2nd opinion about this. I really didn't feel strong for this vet...she wasn't bad but seemed kind of lazy or something...can't quite put my finger on it. The sudden blindness, she thinks is a detached retina but how it became that way is unknown. I think I'll wait for the anti biotics to run their course and see what his wbc looks like then and go from there. He does seem to be adapting better, getting around much better as the hours go by and also seems a little cheerier. 

Thanks so much.

Caroline...what you say rings so true...all of it. 

Thank you all, for being there and offering all your kind and helpful words.:angel:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's terrible to not know 'why' but as long as Jose is not in pain and seems to be adjusting to his blindness I would not go 'invasive' on him at his age. I am a "make sure there's no pain and give him the best care I can, that does not stress him, or cause him pain in the time he has left" person. If a DX could be reached without stress or pain, and it is something that is curable, well then that's a different story and only then would I consider it............you sometimes have to decide between quantity and quality. Sending you a great big hug.........


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> It's terrible to not know 'why' but as long as Jose is not in pain and seems to be adjusting to his blindness I would not go 'invasive' on him at his age. I am a "make sure there's no pain and give him the best care I can, that does not stress him, or cause him pain in the time he has left" person. If a DX could be reached without stress or pain, and it is something that is curable, well then that's a different story and only then would I consider it............you sometimes have to decide between quantity and quality. Sending you a great big hug.........


I am _so much _of the same mind as you Molly'smom. (even though that's not your name) I'm trying to find a balance right now with all this.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I am _so much _of the same mind as you Molly'smom. (even though that's not your name) I'm trying to find a balance right now with all this.



You know how much I feel for you on this, and I just wanted to say how lucky he is to have you looking out for him.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Best wishes to you both. 

and, yes, thank you for the link. My dad is once again in the hospital trying to work up the strength to begin chemo. I'm going to bring him a copy of this and see if there is any way he would be willing to try it. 

Thank you!

Love to you and Jose.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> and, yes, thank you for the link. My dad is once again in the hospital trying to work up the strength to begin chemo. I'm going to bring him a copy of this and see if there is any way he would be willing to try it.
> 
> ...


Oh no BK...I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. Chemo is just an awful thing, but I think sometimes a double edged sword. This Essiac tea is an idea. Did you read the whole story there on that link? Interesting, huh. I saw this first on another dog forum. A gal's dog had a lump on the top of it's head. She showed a picture of it. She gave the dog this tea and I don't remember how long afterward...maybe a couple weeks, the lump was gone. She showed an after picture. That, of course doesn't prove that it was on account of the tea. Maybe it was going to go away anyhow. But I find the story and some of those documents compelling and it's certainly worth a try. And this gal swore by it, not only from the disappearance of the lump on her dog's head. I think some other things too made her very sure of this stuff. I hope your dad will get through this. (((hugs)))


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> But maybe I was wrong to be so positive it was something horrendous like a stroke or brain tumor. Maybe it isn't as bleak as it seemed.


And really, hon... a stroke that doesn't kill you is the best kind. Your body recovers from them. And recovers in about the same stages as you've been describing. Sounds like you're checking out all the possibilities, but a stroke would not be the worst. I would take heart if it was only that. 

Hugs, Jose!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Remarkable recovery*

Thank you Country boy. I'm more and more convinced it was a mini stroke. The vet didn't think so because his mouth wasn't drooping or drooling, he didn't show that nystagmus. But every condition doesn't always show every single sign or symptom, ya know. And according to what I've read, dogs don't show all the same signs humans do. I wonder about this vet. hmmmm.

I wish I had taken a video the first couple days when Jose` was so messed up. And one now. I don't think anyone will believe me. He is back to himself. He's bouncing around, playful, galloping, such as he does when he's being silly,_ insisted _on taking a walk yesterday so I walked him only down to the corner and back. (I always do what I'm "instructed" to do) He seems to see out of that eye. He blinks when I put my finger up to it. His coordination is fine...goes up and down the stairs all right...a little weak. (but then, he's been getting a little weaker and more arthritic anyhow) It's just weird. I hope he stays like this and doesn't have another. That is _always_ a worry. And the worry about what the underlying cause is goes around in my head. I do have that feeling of trepidation that it will happen again. But I will make sure to take each day with him as a gift and be thankful he is not suffering anymore as far as I can tell. He's a little more tired perhaps but otherwise seems so much more himself. But when he was in the throws of this...his body not working, he cried a little bit and shook like he was afraid. Poor thing. And now he's just ecstatic to be feeling better I think. He seems extra happy. 

And he seemed to feel much better before the anti biotics could have done anything. I think he had only had one dose, so I suspect they're not needed, though I will finish the series, of course anyhow.

Check this out:


> Sirius Dog
> 
> It may come as a shock to you to find out that your dog has suffered from a stroke. *Unlike humans, when a dog has a stroke, he often won't become paralyzed or display any of the human signs of stroke. In fact, with the right care and attention, chances are he will bounce right back within a short period after suffering from a stroke, especially if he has a little help.*
> How To Tell Your Dog Has Had A Stroke?
> ...


Thank you everyone for your encouragement and support.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thrilled to hear that he is back to his old self, who cares why!


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

So glad to hear that Jose is doing so much better! Enjoy!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is so good to hear that he is feeling better. A friend's dog had a series of strokes - she recovered very well from the first two, and had two good years before a really major one left her unable to stand and they had to make the last, most difficult decision. Given how quickly Jose has recovered - and especially how quickly his sight has improved in that eye - it does seem the likeliest explanation.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Could it have been vestibular disease?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Maybe Shamrockmommy...I thought of that. The Sx don't quite line up, at least not much. But it_ is _possible. They're not all going to look the same or be affected the same. He wasn't very dizzy, at least I didn't get that impression...wasn't wandering around like he was drunk as the descriptions go. No head tilt particularly, no vomiting, no nystagmus, the eyes darting back and forth, also usually seen in strokes. He did walk in a circle a few times...it almost seemed as if he did that because of not seeing out of the one eye. At first, he was merely walking diagonally across my bow when we were coming back from a walk. He did fall going up the steps. He fell over onto his hip when he seemed to lose his balance after going poo. He didn't really hold his head sideways or at least I don't remember him doing that. I watched this video of the milder case and he somewhat resembled that without holding his head like that. But he side swiped the cabinets and other furniture as he'd walk by as if he didn't see out of that side. He'd come stand right by me and side swipe my leg...always on his right side. I'm really_ not _sure...it could have been. The vet never suggested it and although I had read about it online, I forgot to mention it to her. 

At first I thought that would be the best case. But not. It can be caused by a brain tumor and some other things. So, it's not necessarily something simple. 

You can see this video of a mild case:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiBSPxDeDn8&feature=channel

And this is the link where I found that.

Idiopathic or ?Old Dog? Vestibular Disease | The Bark


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He didn't look too unlike that dog. But didn't really hold his head that way but maybe kind of. I don't remember too well about his head I guess. Crap. It could have been that. It sure got better fast like they say.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am just happy he is not in pain or suffering at all! I'm with you in just appreciating each and every day of his golden years.........and hopefully he may have quite a few left! We have Jose on our 'God Bless' list......................


----------

